# Big Smoke NYC - Anyone going? 11/21



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

My ticket arrived yesterday. Its at the Marriot Marquis on November 21st. The have two sessions 4:00-7:00 and 7:30-10:00. I'll be attending Session II. 

Are any of you gorillas going?


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

is there a met game that night?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

luckybandit said:


> is there a met game that night?


November? The World Series should be over by then.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't know anything about it ... give me some info .. maybe i can get the wife and I to go!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> Don't know anything about it ... give me some info .. maybe i can get the wife and I to go!!!


PM Sent.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in the NY area the week of 11/13.
Too bad a week too early.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I may be going. It looks like I am going.

Just trying to make sure I have no business that weekend and can get away.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

This is a good excuse to drive up to NYC. I haven't been there in awhile. Can someone PM me the details? Thanks.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

PM me details. I'm game


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Send me a message, I'm only 50 minutes from NYC!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Send me a message, I'm only 50 minutes from NYC!





RedBaron said:


> PM me details. I'm game





bonggoy said:


> This is a good excuse to drive up to NYC. I haven't been there in awhile. Can someone PM me the details? Thanks.


PM's sent to all above.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I am in the NY area the week of 11/13.
> Too bad a week too early.


Hey Carlos, I'll be in NYC 11/13/-11/17 myself.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Please pm me the details as well.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

PM me as well please... I'd like to check it out


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

yachties23 said:


> PM me as well please... I'd like to check it out





germantown rob said:


> Please pm me the details as well.


PM's sent. I should have just done this from the beginning.

Here's the link.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar...ke/BS_NYC.html
__________________


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> My ticket arrived yesterday. Its at the Marriot Marquis on November 21st. The have two sessions 4:00-7:00 and 7:30-10:00. I'll be attending Session II.
> 
> Are any of you gorillas going?


bump....

9 days away.... Anyone definitely going???


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Apparently you have to be 21... THANKS NEW YORK CITY!!!!!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I thought about going to this one but what puts me off is the "Sessions". 2 1/2 to 3 hrs is all? What do they do, kick you out? Times up?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> I thought about going to this one but what puts me off is the "Sessions". 2 1/2 to 3 hrs is all? What do they do, kick you out? Times up?


I'm not sure, I'm going to the last session on Tuesday so maybe they'll let you hang around after that one. It will be my first "Big Smoke" and maybe my last..if it sux! Anyway looking forward to meeting some of the big names...Padron, Fuente's, etc. Also what freebies they'll be handing out.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

***BUMP***

Last time - I promise!

It's 2 days away and I'm going...just curious if any other CS memebers will be there? Possible mini-herf?? 

Going once....going twice....anyone???


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

So How did this turn out :w


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd like to hear an update as well.......


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

beezer said:


> I'd like to hear an update as well.......


See this thread...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46130


----------

